# Sauerkraut



## Selivan

As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
------------------------------------------
In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P .. 
К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык

=================================================
In Russia there is no such outrage ...
- Cabbage shredded
- Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
- Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
- Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..






================================================
Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
- Siberian Shchi
- Salads
- Rassolnik
- Snack with vodka
- garnishes
- And so on...

===================================================
*As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
Poor people ... 
A Russian sauerkraut cabbage


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

I love sauerkraut.


----------



## OldLady

Selivan said:


> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage


Sounds good.  A little crunchy still?  No vinegar?  Just salt?  Or does the vinegar-y thing happen from letting it sit in the salt?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Yes, I know, totally off topic, but...

Sour Kraut





Happy kraut


----------



## OldLady

Selivan!  Goddamit, answer me.  DOES IT TASTE VINEGARY OR NOT?


----------



## Selivan

WillHaftawaite said:


> Yes, I know, totally off topic, but...
> Sour Kraut
> Happy kraut


Why not?
The Germans have not learned how to cook sauerkraut ...


----------



## Inmar

OldLady said:


> Selivan!  Goddamit, answer me.  DOES IT TASTE VINEGARY OR NOT?



He has you in ignore. You may have forgotten. I like sauerkraut, too.


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage


Looks good
I love sauerkraut .......don’t believe I have ever had Russian style which sounds like pickled cabbage


----------



## OldLady

Inmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan!  Goddamit, answer me.  DOES IT TASTE VINEGARY OR NOT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has you in ignore. You may have forgotten. I like sauerkraut, too.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I guess I didn't take him seriously.  Do you know the answer to my question?


----------



## Selivan

Inmar said:


> He has you in ignore. You may have forgotten. I like sauerkraut, too.


Any person sent to ignore me can write me a personal message ...
- Introduce yourself
- Explain why I sent him to ignore
- apologize
- I will consider this proposal and the decision will be made, as at the meetings of the Communist Party of the USSR ...
*As is known, the Party has always accepted only POSITIVE decisions *


----------



## Camp

Selivan said:


> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage


Who told this nonsense?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Dear OP'er,

Oldlady was asking a question about if the Kraut becomes Vinegary over time because of fermentation or do you add the Vinegar?

( Let see if he has me on iggy... )


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Looks good
> I love sauerkraut .......don’t believe I have ever had Russian style which sounds like pickled cabbage


Hello, old man ...
It's strange that you are sleeping too much today ...
Sugared the cabbage? 
-------------------------------------------------
Ha ha ha ...
Here also there is such question:
1. In Russia, such products are prepared by natural fermentation ...
2. In America I did not see this ... I only saw "marinating" when vinegar is used ... But, this is a completely different process ...

=====================================
Besides...
This topic of natural fermentation, affects not only cabbage, but also many other interesting things - cucumbers, beets ....
-------------------------------------------------- -------------
*Finally, it's especially interesting about mushrooms ...
- Some types of mushrooms - better for natural fermentation
- Other types of mushrooms - better for marinating with vinegar*


----------



## Selivan

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dear OP'er,
> 
> Oldlady was asking a question about if the Kraut becomes Vinegary over time because of fermentation or do you add the Vinegar?
> 
> ( Let see if he has me on iggy... )


I answered to cowboy.


----------



## Likkmee

WillHaftawaite said:


> Yes, I know, totally off topic, but...
> 
> Sour Kraut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy kraut



No. Those are meatheads


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> I love sauerkraut .......don’t believe I have ever had Russian style which sounds like pickled cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, old man ...
> It's strange that you are sleeping too much today ...
> Sugared the cabbage?
> -------------------------------------------------
> Ha ha ha ...
> Here also there is such question:
> 1. In Russia, such products are prepared by natural fermentation ...
> 2. In America I did not see this ... I only saw "marinating" when vinegar is used ... But, this is a completely different process ...
> 
> =====================================
> Besides...
> This topic of natural fermentation, affects not only cabbage, but also many other interesting things - cucumbers, beets ....
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------
> *Finally, it's especially interesting about mushrooms ...
> - Some types of mushrooms - better for natural fermentation
> - Other types of mushrooms - better for marinating with vinegar*
Click to expand...

Sounds good

Do Russian delis carry it?


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Sounds good
> Do Russian delis carry it?


This is not a "Russian delicacy," but ordinary Russian food


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Sauerkraut is much like kimchi, it is just fermented cabbage.


----------



## Likkmee

kraut.....grow the biggest and toughest cabbage you can come up with and wait a week after harvest. DO NOT use a grater. Either shred with a knife or use a mandolin.....if you even know what that is ( not a musical instrument).Put it in an ice cream bucket and layer it one inch deep, salt with sea salt between each layer Punch the hell out of it with your fist ( or a handle on a rolling pin) .Put a plate in the bucket with something heave to squeeze it( I use a gallon of water). Cover with a towel and tie closed with string. In five days remove the towel / weight/plate and skim off the disgusting slime. Underneath is the kraut.Jar it in mason jars and fridge it. A non idiot will chop some onions, garlic, thyme, basil, parsley and stuff and tune it up in a skillet before serving. A can boy will eat it as is.Probably 90% Up There


----------



## Selivan

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Sauerkraut is much like kimchi, it is just fermented cabbage.


What is kimchi?
give photo


----------



## Selivan

Likkmee said:


> kraut.....grow the biggest and toughest cabbage you can come up with and wait a week after harvest. DO NOT use a grater. Either shred with a knife or use a mandolin.....if you even know what that is ( not a musical instrument).Put it in an ice cream bucket and layer it one inch deep, salt with sea salt between each layer Punch the hell out of it with your fist ( or a handle on a rolling pin) .Put a plate in the bucket with something heave to squeeze it( I use a gallon of water). Cover with a towel and tie closed with string. In five days remove the towel / weight/plate and skim off the disgusting slime. Underneath is the kraut.Jar it in mason jars and fridge it. A non idiot will chop some onions, garlic, thyme, basil, parsley and stuff and tune it up in a skillet before serving. A can boy will eat it as is.Probably 90% Up There


1. For sour is needed cabbage special grade .. It is white, not green, otherwise it will be very hard and tasteless
2. Everything else - I already wrote


----------



## Camp

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dear OP'er,
> 
> Oldlady was asking a question about if the Kraut becomes Vinegary over time because of fermentation or do you add the Vinegar?
> 
> ( Let see if he has me on iggy... )


I have never seen vinegar used to make kraut.


rightwinger said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> I love sauerkraut .......don’t believe I have ever had Russian style which sounds like pickled cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, old man ...
> It's strange that you are sleeping too much today ...
> Sugared the cabbage?
> -------------------------------------------------
> Ha ha ha ...
> Here also there is such question:
> 1. In Russia, such products are prepared by natural fermentation ...
> 2. In America I did not see this ... I only saw "marinating" when vinegar is used ... But, this is a completely different process ...
> 
> =====================================
> Besides...
> This topic of natural fermentation, affects not only cabbage, but also many other interesting things - cucumbers, beets ....
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------
> *Finally, it's especially interesting about mushrooms ...
> - Some types of mushrooms - better for natural fermentation
> - Other types of mushrooms - better for marinating with vinegar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> Do Russian delis carry it?
Click to expand...

Made in Germany and all over Eastern Europe, Russia, and Asia. The main difference is the salt used and methods of layering the salt and the cabbage. No vinegar is added. Salt ferments the cabbage.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Selivan said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sauerkraut is much like kimchi, it is just fermented cabbage.
> 
> 
> 
> What is kimchi?
> give photo
Click to expand...


It is a spicy, fermented cabbage.


----------



## Selivan

Soggy in NOLA said:


> It is a spicy, fermented cabbage.


Thanks I got it.
Looks like ordinary pickled cabbage with pepper ...
In Russia, this dish is sold in canned glass jars ...
What do I think about this dish?
I better not say, not to offend


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good
> Do Russian delis carry it?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a "Russian delicacy," but ordinary Russian food
Click to expand...


A deli is a small grocery store that sells cured meats, salads and sandwiches


----------



## Selivan

Camp said:


> Made in Germany and all over Eastern Europe, Russia, and Asia. The main difference is the salt used and methods of layering the salt and the cabbage. No vinegar is added. Salt ferments the cabbage.


Do not make my slippers funny and do not run on the Internet ...
I see that you do not know anything.


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> A deli is a small grocery store that sells cured meats, salads and sandwiches


In Russia this is called "semi-finished products" ...
These products are bought for lazy people, stupid housewives and young people ...
Russians do not respect such stores.
It is customary for us to cook such food ourselves


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear OP'er,
> 
> Oldlady was asking a question about if the Kraut becomes Vinegary over time because of fermentation or do you add the Vinegar?
> 
> ( Let see if he has me on iggy... )
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen vinegar used to make kraut.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> I love sauerkraut .......don’t believe I have ever had Russian style which sounds like pickled cabbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, old man ...
> It's strange that you are sleeping too much today ...
> Sugared the cabbage?
> -------------------------------------------------
> Ha ha ha ...
> Here also there is such question:
> 1. In Russia, such products are prepared by natural fermentation ...
> 2. In America I did not see this ... I only saw "marinating" when vinegar is used ... But, this is a completely different process ...
> 
> =====================================
> Besides...
> This topic of natural fermentation, affects not only cabbage, but also many other interesting things - cucumbers, beets ....
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------
> *Finally, it's especially interesting about mushrooms ...
> - Some types of mushrooms - better for natural fermentation
> - Other types of mushrooms - better for marinating with vinegar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> Do Russian delis carry it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made in Germany and all over Eastern Europe, Russia, and Asia. The main difference is the salt used and methods of layering the salt and the cabbage. No vinegar is added. Salt ferments the cabbage.
Click to expand...


Personally, I love a good German or Polish sauerkraut. Good texture a flavor


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A deli is a small grocery store that sells cured meats, salads and sandwiches
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia this is called "semi-finished products" ...
> These products are bought for lazy people, stupid housewives and young people ...
> Russians do not respect such stores.
> It is customary for us to cook such food ourselves
Click to expand...

Too bad

We have Russian Delis here. Only place to buy Russian food 
I keep several Russian mustards in my fridge


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Too bad
> We have Russian Delis here. Only place to buy Russian food
> I keep several Russian mustards in my fridge



- Go to this "Russian store" tomorrow or whenever you want ...
- Take pictures of what they are selling
- Then show on the forum
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------
I am sure that there is no "Russian food"
There is an "American version of how Americans see Russian food"
-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------
I do not want to argue or swear ...
If you are interested, just post photos on the forum
I'll see...


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Personally, I love a good *German* or Polish sauerkraut. Good texture a flavor


I repeat ...
The Germans, first BOIL cabbage, and then sour ...
*They destroy vitamins and beneficial bacteria ...*
-------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------
I do not know about the Poles ...
Poles have always been "strange Slavs" ... Maybe they are gnawing cabbage, like rabbits ...


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Sauerkraut is much like kimchi, it is just fermented cabbage.



Yeah, sauerkraut is very similar to kimchi in how it's prepared, but they can taste pretty different. Kimchi is more spicy, obviously, but there are actually non-spicy versions of kimchi as well. Saurkraut still tastes unique and different, and I love it.


----------



## Camp

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I love a good *German* or Polish sauerkraut. Good texture a flavor
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat ...
> The Germans, first BOIL cabbage, and then sour ...
> *They destroy vitamins and beneficial bacteria ...*
> -------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------
> I do not know about the Poles ...
> Poles have always been "strange Slavs" ... Maybe they are gnawing cabbage, like rabbits ...
Click to expand...

Again I ask you, who told you this nonsense. And who told you we had no Russian selling imported Russian foods?


----------



## Selivan

Camp said:


> Again I ask you, who told you this nonsense. And who told you we had no Russian selling imported Russian foods?



Nothing to do, babbler?


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad
> We have Russian Delis here. Only place to buy Russian food
> I keep several Russian mustards in my fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Go to this "Russian store" tomorrow or whenever you want ...
> - Take pictures of what they are selling
> - Then show on the forum
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------
> I am sure that there is no "Russian food"
> There is an "American version of how Americans see Russian food"
> -------------------------------------------------- ------------------------
> I do not want to argue or swear ...
> If you are interested, just post photos on the forum
> I'll see...
Click to expand...

More Ukrainian food and Polish

Their food is better


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> More Ukrainian food and Polish
> Their food is better


When will you show the photos?

=============================================
I'm particularly amused at how an American can distinguish between Russian, Ukrainian and Polish food ...
Probably there is a Jew sitting in the store and selling what he is asked ...
- Do you want Ukrainian food?
On, take it, but it is made by the Chinese, wrapped up by Mexicans and sold by the Poles


----------



## OldLady

HEY!  Why am I on ignore?


----------



## undertherqadar

rightwinger said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> I love sauerkraut .......don’t believe I have ever had Russian style which sounds like pickled cabbage
Click to expand...

it is good and no vinegar added


----------



## Selivan

undertherqadar said:


> it is good and no vinegar


Quite right ...
I have already written several pages for stupid Americans, but they do not understand


----------



## Camp

Selivan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again I ask you, who told you this nonsense. And who told you we had no Russian selling imported Russian foods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do, babbler?
Click to expand...

Hey knucklehead, I helped my German immigrant Aunt make kraut when I was a child and I was a partner in a grocery store that sold Russian food imported directly from Russia. There are numerous Russian food wholesalers in Brooklyn, other places in NYC,  New Jersey, Philadelphia, etc. Some of it is flown in daily to New York and Chicago.


----------



## Selivan

Camp said:


> Hey knucklehead, I helped my German immigrant Aunt make kraut when I was a child and I was a partner in a grocery store that sold Russian food imported directly from Russia. There are numerous Russian food wholesalers in Brooklyn, other places in NYC,  New Jersey, Philadelphia, etc. Some of it is flown in daily to New York and Chicago.


I'm happy for you and for your aunt


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I love a good *German* or Polish sauerkraut. Good texture a flavor
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat ...
> The Germans, first BOIL cabbage, and then sour ...
> *They destroy vitamins and beneficial bacteria ...*
> -------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------
> I do not know about the Poles ...
> Poles have always been "strange Slavs" ... Maybe they are gnawing cabbage, like rabbits ...
Click to expand...

I don’t eat sauerkraut for its nutritional value.......l like the flavor
German Kraut, Brown and mushy with some bacon and caroway is awesome


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> I don’t eat sauerkraut for its nutritional value.......l like the flavor
> German Kraut, Brown and mushy with some bacon and caroway is awesome


Just do not lose your hat.


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t eat sauerkraut for its nutritional value.......l like the flavor
> German Kraut, Brown and mushy with some bacon and caroway is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Just do not lose your hat.
Click to expand...


You missed the part about the bacon didn’t you?


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> You missed the part about the bacon didn’t you?


Conversation is over


----------



## Camp

Selivan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey knucklehead, I helped my German immigrant Aunt make kraut when I was a child and I was a partner in a grocery store that sold Russian food imported directly from Russia. There are numerous Russian food wholesalers in Brooklyn, other places in NYC,  New Jersey, Philadelphia, etc. Some of it is flown in daily to New York and Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy for you and for your aunt
Click to expand...

Dude, you cannot be accurate or serious about even a trivial topic. Telling folks Germans don't know how to make kraut and only Russians know how to make it. You are a bad liar bub.


----------



## Mindful

Sauerkraut is a pro biotic. Good for the gut.


----------



## rightwinger

Mindful said:


> Sauerkraut is a pro biotic. Good for the gut.


Makes for stinky farts


----------



## ChrisL

Not a fan of sauerkraut.  My grandfather used to eat it.  My mother loves it too.  YUCK.


Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Ukrainian food and Polish
> Their food is better
> 
> 
> 
> When will you show the photos?
> 
> =============================================
> I'm particularly amused at how an American can distinguish between Russian, Ukrainian and Polish food ...
> Probably there is a Jew sitting in the store and selling what he is asked ...
> - Do you want Ukrainian food?
> On, take it, but it is made by the Chinese, wrapped up by Mexicans and sold by the Poles
Click to expand...


Do you realize that we have the internet here in America?  We can order any foods we want.  There are TONS of places online where you can get pretty much anything you want.  Also, we have a LOT of Russian immigrants here who own grocery stores and sell "Russian" food, which is really just food.  We have EVERY type of food here in America, some of it authentic, some of it not.  Why don't you educate yourself instead of making yourself sound like a dope with every single post you make?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OldLady said:


> Sounds good.  A little crunchy still?  No vinegar?  Just salt?  Or does the vinegar-y thing happen from letting it sit in the salt?



The Op's idea of making kraut is the same as most people that still make it themselves. No vinegar is used, just cabbage and salt. Kept in a crock for atleast 6-8 weeks to ferment, possibly longer. The salt draws out the moisture from the cabbage to create the juice during the fermentation process. It will also bubble up and get a 'scum' floating on top & usually taken off. And the longer it sits, the stronger & more sour it is. 
That vinegary taste is like you said......letting it sit in the salt. Fermentation=sour.

Personally I'm not that fond of real sour kraut, but I do like it in the earlier stages of when it's just started to sour. 


Psst btw, we are on ignore because we don't bow to the idiot.


----------



## Selivan

Mindful said:


> Sauerkraut is a pro biotic. Good for the gut.


This is not absolutely correct ....
Natural fermentation, using acid-milk bacteria - good for the STOMACH ... Splitting of the food begins in the stomach .. 
- You live in Germany, but the traditional German cuisine for cooking sauerkraut is incorrect ..
Why?
Germans "boil" cabbage, and then ferment ...
Germans boil cabbage to make it "softer and more pleasant," but you kill all the useful bacteria that are needed for digestion
------------------------------------------------
Then, the Germans sell such cabbage, along with pork shank and beer at the German holiday "Oktoberfest"


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sauerkraut is a pro biotic. Good for the gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes for stinky farts
Click to expand...

For the appearance of "smelly gases," the opposite is true ...
You must eat food that decomposes incompletely and creates hydrogen sulphide.
A typical product for the formation of hydrogen sulphide is pea ..
------------------------------------
Cabbage...
Cabbage has LESS calories than the human body requires for the decomposition of such food ... Consequently, if you eat cabbage, then you waste the energy of your organism ...
A good solution for "losing weight for the women."


----------



## Mindful

Selivan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sauerkraut is a pro biotic. Good for the gut.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not absolutely correct ....
> Natural fermentation, using acid-milk bacteria - good for the STOMACH ... Splitting of the food begins in the stomach ..
> - You live in Germany, but the traditional German cuisine for cooking sauerkraut is incorrect ..
> Why?
> Germans "boil" cabbage, and then ferment ...
> Germans boil cabbage to make it "softer and more pleasant," but you kill all the useful bacteria that are needed for digestion
> ------------------------------------------------
> Then, the Germans sell such cabbage, along with pork shank and beer at the German holiday "Oktoberfest"
Click to expand...

 
I don't eat it. I "made" it once.

I drink Kefir. Or the Turkish Aryan.


----------



## Selivan

Mindful said:


> ...I drink Kefir...


There is no natural kefir ...
Forget ...
-------------------------------------------------- -----
Natural kefir is made from natural milk, when you allow it to sour a little.
Then heat it up.
========================================
*There is no natural milk either ...*

In Russia, the stores are full of "milk."
But this product is bought only by idiots (In America, even more idiots) 
Literate people go to the VILLAGE in the summer and buy real milk from farmers. They stand in a queue.
Stupid foreigners see such pictures and say:
"In Russia, all people stand in line for food" 
But In fact, this means that the Russians love natural food.

*Foreigners, especially Americans,  are used to eating everything that monopolies offer them, this is "freedom and democracy"*


----------



## Mindful

Selivan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I drink Kefir...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no natural kefir ...
> Forget ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> Natural kefir is made from natural milk, when you allow it to sour a little.
> Then heat it up.
> ========================================
> *There is no natural milk either ...*
> 
> In Russia, the stores are full of "milk."
> But this product is bought only by idiots (In America, even more idiots)
> Literate people go to the VILLAGE in the summer and buy real milk from farmers. They stand in a queue.
> Stupid foreigners see such pictures and say:
> "In Russia, all people stand in line for food"
> But In fact, this means that the Russians love natural food.
> 
> *Foreigners, especially Americans,  are used to eating everything that monopolies offer them, this is "freedom and democracy"*
> 
> View attachment 182492
Click to expand...


I don't like Sauerkraut. I've tried to.


Russians dress like that these days?


----------



## Selivan

Mindful said:


> Russians dress like that these days?


These are clothes for rest at the cottage (DACHA)
Dacha is a country collective association where all people have a rest, are engaged in construction, farming and gardening


----------



## Unkotare

Selivan said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has you in ignore. You may have forgotten. I like sauerkraut, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Any person sent to ignore me can write me a personal message ...
> - Introduce yourself
> - Explain why I sent him to ignore
> - apologize
> - I will consider this proposal and the decision will be made, as at the meetings of the Communist Party of the USSR ...
> *As is known, the Party has always accepted only POSITIVE decisions *
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Selivan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians dress like that these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are clothes for rest at the cottage (DACHA)
Click to expand...


----------



## Selivan

Mindful said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians dress like that these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are clothes for rest at the cottage (DACHA)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Чего?
I did not understand


----------



## Mindful

Selivan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians dress like that these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are clothes for rest at the cottage (DACHA)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Чего?
> I did not understand
Click to expand...


Yeah sure. lol.


----------



## Mindful

I need to feed my mitochondria.

Tell me about that.


----------



## Selivan

Mindful said:


> I need to feed my mitochondria.
> 
> Tell me about that.



I'm not a mycologist or a doctor.
If you need advice, contact the most competent and cunning Jewish mycologist in Russia:
Главная страница
---------------------------------------
I give advice only of this type: "You must get married and have a good husband." Then eat natural food  and have good sex


----------



## Mindful

Selivan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to feed my mitochondria.
> 
> Tell me about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a mycologist or a doctor.
> If you need advice, contact the most competent and cunning Jewish mycologist in Russia:
> Главная страница
> ---------------------------------------
> I give advice only of this type: "You must get married and have a good husband." Then eat natural food  and have good sex
Click to expand...


Can't I do that without getting married?


----------



## Selivan

Mindful said:


> Can't I do that without getting married?


НЕТ


----------



## ChrisL

Selivan said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I do that without getting married?
> 
> 
> 
> НЕТ
Click to expand...


If she is an American citizen, she can do whatever the hell she wants, and there is not a damn thing you can do about it.  Stop trying to be patronizing towards women who are MUCH more intelligent than you, Russian troll bot.


----------



## Inmar

ChrisL said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I do that without getting married?
> 
> 
> 
> НЕТ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she is an American citizen, she can do whatever the hell she wants, and there is not a damn thing you can do about it.  Stop trying to be patronizing towards women who are MUCH more intelligent than you, Russian troll bot.
Click to expand...


Who let this ...y, with the eyes of a madman , writing on the forum? American medicine does not work well


----------



## Camp

Inmar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I do that without getting married?
> 
> 
> 
> НЕТ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she is an American citizen, she can do whatever the hell she wants, and there is not a damn thing you can do about it.  Stop trying to be patronizing towards women who are MUCH more intelligent than you, Russian troll bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who let this ...y, with the eyes of a madman , writing on the forum? American medicine does not work well
Click to expand...

Our medicine is better. Our food is better. Our women are better. Our men take better care of their women than Russian men. Russian girls can be found in all kinds of forums and venues trying to find American husbands. Do you see American girls standing in line wanting to move to Russia and looking for Russian husbands? No, dumb ass, you see Russians standing in line to move to America. Everything is better here. Now go away and leave us alone.


----------



## ChrisL

Russian medicine doesn't work at all apparently.  This guy's face looks like he got hit by a 10 wheel dump truck!  Skinny bony arms, hardly a man.  I would call him a "lady boy."


----------



## ChrisL

Camp said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I do that without getting married?
> 
> 
> 
> НЕТ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she is an American citizen, she can do whatever the hell she wants, and there is not a damn thing you can do about it.  Stop trying to be patronizing towards women who are MUCH more intelligent than you, Russian troll bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who let this ...y, with the eyes of a madman , writing on the forum? American medicine does not work well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our medicine is better. Our food is better. Our women are better. Our men take better care of their women than Russian men. Russian girls can be found in all kinds of forums and venues trying to find American husbands. Do you see American girls standing in line wanting to move to Russia and looking for Russian husbands? No, dumb ass, you see Russians standing in line to move to America. Everything is better here. Now go away and leave us alone.
Click to expand...


Russian women SELL themselves to American men just to get away from Russian men.


----------



## Selivan

Camp said:


> ...leave us alone.


I see your mother who conceived you from the Negro in the trash and nothing more


----------



## ChrisL

Inmar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> НЕТ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she is an American citizen, she can do whatever the hell she wants, and there is not a damn thing you can do about it.  Stop trying to be patronizing towards women who are MUCH more intelligent than you, Russian troll bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who let this ...y, with the eyes of a madman , writing on the forum? American medicine does not work well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our medicine is better. Our food is better. Our women are better. Our men take better care of their women than Russian men. Russian girls can be found in all kinds of forums and venues trying to find American husbands. Do you see American girls standing in line wanting to move to Russia and looking for Russian husbands? No, dumb ass, you see Russians standing in line to move to America. Everything is better here. Now go away and leave us alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russian women SELL themselves to American men just to get away from Russian men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Пизда, за тебя никто не даст ни доллара
Click to expand...


Are you too much of a coward to say your threats in English?  Not surprising.  We already know you and Selivan (who are the same poster no doubt) are cowardly little excuses for real men.  That is why your women are selling themselves to American men who know how to treat a woman.


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...leave us alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I see your mother who conceived you from the Negro in the trash and nothing more
Click to expand...

Why is Selivan always such an asshole in all of his threads?

Even one on Sauerkraut ??


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...leave us alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I see your mother who conceived you from the Negro in the trash and nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Selivan always such an asshole in all of his threads?
> 
> Even one on Sauerkraut ??
Click to expand...


Asshole cowards will be asshole cowards no matter what they are discussing.    Internet braggadocio, patronizing women, acting as if their 3rd world shithole is somehow better than America, a world super power who gives their sorry pathetic little asses aid money.  

We need to stop "aiding" these foreign countries once and for all.  Stop trying to BUY friendship.  

Data Retrieved from USAID chart "USAID Assistance to Russia," May 2009 (link below)2006: $74,466,0002007: $78,323,0002008: $62,506,000 
2007: $78,323,000 
2008: $62,506,000 
2009: $70,146,000 
2010: $71,595,000


----------



## depotoo

From farmers almanac-

*HOW TO MAKE SAUERKRAUT*
Sauerkraut has many uses; from piling it on sandwiches to covering bratwurst—to even making a cake with it—you will have no trouble finding uses for your homemade sauerkraut.


For a 1-gallon container, core and shred 5 pounds of cabbage. Measure out 3 tablespoons of pickling (or kosher or dairy) salt.
Alternate layers of cabbage with a sprinkling of salt, tapping each layer with a wooden spoon or potato masher. The top layer should be salt. This will not seem like it’s enough salt, but it will give you a 2 ½ percent solution, the perfect strength for fermentation. 
Boil an old dish towel or piece of sheeting for 5 minutes and cover the crock with it. Weight this down with a flat plate the size of the inside of the crock and weight it down with a canning jar full of water. If you’re using a glass jar, you won’t need to weight it down. Let it sit for a day. 
If you used fresh and tender cabbage, by the next day you should have enough brine to cover the cabbage. If you don’t, make more brine by adding 1 ½ teaspoons to a cup of water and add enough to cover.
In 2 or 3 days, white scum will form on the top. Skim this off, replace the cloth with a newly boiled one, wash the plate, and replace it all. Repeat this skimming (a 5-minute job) each day until the bubbles stop rising, or for about 2 weeks. Then your sauerkraut is done!
At this point, simply keep the cabbage below the brine with the plate, cover the crock tightly, and store at 40°F to 50°F. If your cellar isn’t that cool, heat the sauerkraut just to simmering, pack in canning jars, seal, and process in a water bath 20 minutes for quarts, 15 minutes for pints.
How to Make Sauerkraut




OldLady said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.  A little crunchy still?  No vinegar?  Just salt?  Or does the vinegar-y thing happen from letting it sit in the salt?
Click to expand...


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...leave us alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I see your mother who conceived you from the Negro in the trash and nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Selivan always such an asshole in all of his threads?
> 
> Even one on Sauerkraut ??
Click to expand...

Another boorish word, and go to ignore


----------



## toobfreak

ChrisL said:


> Russian medicine doesn't work at all apparently.  This guy's face looks like he got hit by a 10 wheel dump truck!  Skinny bony arms, hardly a man.  I would call him a "lady boy."




This is not picture of Selivan but photo he cut out of paper he wishes to be seen as.  Selevan is sickly old man who hides in obscure columns hoping not to answer the real questions put to him while he talks about weeds and sour milk he barters from peasant village where he works as laborer.  If Russia was half as great as he claims, we'd all be there speaking Russian on THEIR forum rather than him coming here to talk about his fermented cabbage.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian medicine doesn't work at all apparently.  This guy's face looks like he got hit by a 10 wheel dump truck!  Skinny bony arms, hardly a man.  I would call him a "lady boy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not picture of Selivan but photo he cut out of paper he wishes to be seen as.  Selevan is sickly old man who hides in obscure columns hoping not to answer the real questions put to him while he talks about weeds and sour milk he barters from peasant village where he works as laborer.  If Russia was half as great as he claims, we'd all be there speaking Russian on THEIR forum rather than him coming here to talk about his fermented cabbage.
Click to expand...

Selivan make good job in Russian porn. Make many rubles in videos about grandma sex and make boom boom with dwarfs


----------



## OldLady

JustAnotherNut said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.  A little crunchy still?  No vinegar?  Just salt?  Or does the vinegar-y thing happen from letting it sit in the salt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Op's idea of making kraut is the same as most people that still make it themselves. No vinegar is used, just cabbage and salt. Kept in a crock for atleast 6-8 weeks to ferment, possibly longer. The salt draws out the moisture from the cabbage to create the juice during the fermentation process. It will also bubble up and get a 'scum' floating on top & usually taken off. And the longer it sits, the stronger & more sour it is.
> That vinegary taste is like you said......letting it sit in the salt. Fermentation=sour.
> 
> Personally I'm not that fond of real sour kraut, but I do like it in the earlier stages of when it's just started to sour.
> 
> 
> Psst btw, we are on ignore because we don't bow to the idiot.
Click to expand...

I really like sauerkraut on hotdogs and on Reubens, but after reading this thread, I may never eat it again.  I had no idea .....


----------



## frigidweirdo

Selivan said:


> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage



Sauerkraut is vile.


----------



## ChrisL

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian medicine doesn't work at all apparently.  This guy's face looks like he got hit by a 10 wheel dump truck!  Skinny bony arms, hardly a man.  I would call him a "lady boy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not picture of Selivan but photo he cut out of paper he wishes to be seen as.  Selevan is sickly old man who hides in obscure columns hoping not to answer the real questions put to him while he talks about weeds and sour milk he barters from peasant village where he works as laborer.  If Russia was half as great as he claims, we'd all be there speaking Russian on THEIR forum rather than him coming here to talk about his fermented cabbage.
Click to expand...


Well, he could have chosen a better looking guy.  That guy looks like a douche.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OldLady said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.  A little crunchy still?  No vinegar?  Just salt?  Or does the vinegar-y thing happen from letting it sit in the salt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Op's idea of making kraut is the same as most people that still make it themselves. No vinegar is used, just cabbage and salt. Kept in a crock for atleast 6-8 weeks to ferment, possibly longer. The salt draws out the moisture from the cabbage to create the juice during the fermentation process. It will also bubble up and get a 'scum' floating on top & usually taken off. And the longer it sits, the stronger & more sour it is.
> That vinegary taste is like you said......letting it sit in the salt. Fermentation=sour.
> 
> Personally I'm not that fond of real sour kraut, but I do like it in the earlier stages of when it's just started to sour.
> 
> 
> Psst btw, we are on ignore because we don't bow to the idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like sauerkraut on hotdogs and on Reubens, but after reading this thread, I may never eat it again.  I had no idea .....
Click to expand...


If you like it, then don't let anything change that. It's all kept very sanitary.  The kraut when fermenting becomes acidic.......that kills any bad bacteria. If it's the idea of the 'scum' that puts you off, don't. It sounds worse than it really is. 

There is another way to make kraut if you are a canner and is what's called a 'fresh pack'. You pack the cabbage & salt in the jars and top with a lid and stored in a cool dark place for several weeks..........fermentation will still take place and because of that action & gases within the jar, they pretty much seal themselves when the process is done. No you can't get botulism from this because of the acid created during fermentation. 

I agree about having it on hotdogs & Reubens, that's some goooooood stuff. Don't let anything here stop you from enjoying it.


Understand that anything fermented has been left to sit for a period of time. That includes sourdough starter for bread, pickles, kraut, kefir, cheese even. Maybe even beer IDK.  Did you not know that mold on cheese only needs to be cut off and the rest of it is just fine? And the time it's left to sit determines it's flavor, especially with cheddars. Mild, medium and sharp only means the stronger the cheese, the longer it's been allowed to sit

Fermenting/salting foods used to be a way to preserve foods for longer keeping quality before refrigeration. That also includes meats. Somewhere years ago I read about hams that were salted, brined & cold smoked when a daughter was born and was kept to be given when she married as part of her dowry.

Just an FYI.....if you knew even half of what the food industry did to put those cute & appetizing packages on the store shelves, you'd starve. Homemade kraut or anything done naturally is a whole lot more healthy & safe......just sayin


----------



## Yarddog

Selivan said:


> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage





nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....


----------



## toobfreak

Selivan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...leave us alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I see your mother who conceived you from the Negro in the trash and nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Selivan always such an asshole in all of his threads?
> 
> Even one on Sauerkraut ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another boorish word, and go to ignore
Click to expand...



Selivan, great physicist and mathematician, why do you not answer my simple questions to show you are not such a bullshitter?  Shall I post my math question here for you to answer where you cannot act like you have missed it?  Why do you put on ignore anyone who questions your great knowledge and skill or tests your "facts"?  Why cannot you debate and disagree with anyone on factual basis without Russian slurs and hanging up?  What happened to you on your Stereo thread where I asked you to explain your knowledge and show your system?  Please pick which general topics we can discuss which are not restricted to national origin but open to all:
Audio
Acoustics
Astronomy
Botany
Chemistry
Communications
Computers
Electronics
Food
Geology
Mechanical Design
Medicine
Physics
Physiology
Radio
Television
Video
Weather

I am open for you to show the world what stupid Americans we all are.


----------



## toobfreak

ChrisL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian medicine doesn't work at all apparently.  This guy's face looks like he got hit by a 10 wheel dump truck!  Skinny bony arms, hardly a man.  I would call him a "lady boy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not picture of Selivan but photo he cut out of paper he wishes to be seen as.  Selevan is sickly old man who hides in obscure columns hoping not to answer the real questions put to him while he talks about weeds and sour milk he barters from peasant village where he works as laborer.  If Russia was half as great as he claims, we'd all be there speaking Russian on THEIR forum rather than him coming here to talk about his fermented cabbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he could have chosen a better looking guy.  That guy looks like a douche.
Click to expand...


I think it was a good choice, it fits his character well.  Look at how he stands there with a smug look on his face, tilted to the side with arms crossed------  A good representation of a person who picks obdurate topics restricted to within a local criteria which outsiders cannot know or define, then challenging others to answer vague questions to which he remains the sole arbiter of whether they were correctly answered or not!  Then once the matter is exploited to only HIS satisfaction, runs away like a bomb thrower to dodge all responsibility only to crop up like so many mushrooms pushing yet a new vague and obscure topic.  Russians have made a study of such tricks of mind and idea manipulation under such terms including bourgeois pseudoscience (Буржуазная лженаука) through the vehicle of the Komsomol.  It all stems back to fundamental Marxist-Leninist thinking and I've seen it many times by such people who attempt to misdirect, confuse, and run.

Russians are nothing new at this, which is what makes the current Trump investigation so funny, as if it comes as anyone's surprise.  Organizations that have received more than 100 million dollars a year from the USSR include the World Peace Council, the World Federation of Trade Unions, the World Federation of Democratic Youth, and the International Union of Students. Somewhat less important front organizations included: Afro-Asian People's Solidarity Organization, Christian Peace Conference, International Association of Democratic Lawyers, International Federation of Resistance Movements, International Institute for Peace, International Organization of Journalists, Women's International Democratic Federation and World Federation of Scientific Workers.

Russian propaganda against the United States has included the following actions:


Promotion of false John F. Kennedy assassination theories, allegedly using writer Mark Lane.

Discrediting the CIA, using historian Philip Agee (codenamed PONT).

Spreading rumors that FBI director J. Edgar Hoover was a homosexual.

Attempts to discredit Martin Luther King, Jr. by placing publications portraying him as an "Uncle Tom" who was secretly receiving government subsidies.

Stirring up racial tensions in the United States by mailing bogus letters from the Ku Klux Klan, and spreading conspiracy theories that Martin Luther King, Jr.'s assassination had been planned by the US government.

Fabrication of the story that AIDS virus was manufactured by US scientists at Fort Detrick; the story was spread by Russian-born biologist Jakob Segal.

_Soviet Weekly_ was published in Britain.

_Sputnik_ was a monthly edited in Soviet Union in many languages, including English.

Discounting and downplaying the extensive U.S. military aid contributions to the Soviets in WWII under the Lend Lease Act, as well as the US's role in victory in general.

So you see, our fanboi here shown above is nothing new.  Just another extension of the old Soviet mindset to explore, exploit and try to weaken their adversaries, and his penetration here is nothing more than an invasion and assault upon the West under a guise of casual conversation and friendly instruction.  I guess the West just never learns.


----------



## SeaGal

Likkmee said:


> kraut.....grow the biggest and toughest cabbage you can come up with and wait a week after harvest. DO NOT use a grater. Either shred with a knife or use a mandolin.....if you even know what that is ( not a musical instrument).Put it in an ice cream bucket and layer it one inch deep, salt with sea salt between each layer Punch the hell out of it with your fist ( or a handle on a rolling pin) .Put a plate in the bucket with something heave to squeeze it( I use a gallon of water). Cover with a towel and tie closed with string. In five days remove the towel / weight/plate and skim off the disgusting slime. Underneath is the kraut.Jar it in mason jars and fridge it. A non idiot will chop some onions, garlic, thyme, basil, parsley and stuff and tune it up in a skillet before serving. A can boy will eat it as is.Probably 90% Up There



The fresher the cabbage the better, juicier, imho.  Pick in the morning - in the crock by noon.  I leave it 14 to 21 days depending on room temp.  A gallon freezer bag filled with brine makes a tight seal that eliminates the need to skim during the fermentation process.  Purple cabbage makes delicious sauerkraut too.  The hardest part, for me, is pressing each layer to extract the water.


----------



## ChrisL

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian medicine doesn't work at all apparently.  This guy's face looks like he got hit by a 10 wheel dump truck!  Skinny bony arms, hardly a man.  I would call him a "lady boy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not picture of Selivan but photo he cut out of paper he wishes to be seen as.  Selevan is sickly old man who hides in obscure columns hoping not to answer the real questions put to him while he talks about weeds and sour milk he barters from peasant village where he works as laborer.  If Russia was half as great as he claims, we'd all be there speaking Russian on THEIR forum rather than him coming here to talk about his fermented cabbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he could have chosen a better looking guy.  That guy looks like a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was a good choice, it fits his character well.  Look at how he stands there with a smug look on his face, tilted to the side with arms crossed------  A good representation of a person who picks obdurate topics restricted to within a local criteria which outsiders cannot know or define, then challenging others to answer vague questions to which he remains the sole arbiter of whether they were correctly answered or not!  Then once the matter is exploited to only HIS satisfaction, runs away like a bomb thrower to dodge all responsibility only to crop up like so many mushrooms pushing yet a new vague and obscure topic.  Russians have made a study of such tricks of mind and idea manipulation under such terms including bourgeois pseudoscience (Буржуазная лженаука) through the vehicle of the Komsomol.  It all stems back to fundamental Marxist-Leninist thinking and I've seen it many times by such people who attempt to misdirect, confuse, and run.
> 
> Russians are nothing new at this, which is what makes the current Trump investigation so funny, as if it comes as anyone's surprise.  Organizations that have received more than 100 million dollars a year from the USSR include the World Peace Council, the World Federation of Trade Unions, the World Federation of Democratic Youth, and the International Union of Students. Somewhat less important front organizations included: Afro-Asian People's Solidarity Organization, Christian Peace Conference, International Association of Democratic Lawyers, International Federation of Resistance Movements, International Institute for Peace, International Organization of Journalists, Women's International Democratic Federation and World Federation of Scientific Workers.
> 
> Russian propaganda against the United States has included the following actions:
> 
> 
> Promotion of false John F. Kennedy assassination theories, allegedly using writer Mark Lane.
> 
> Discrediting the CIA, using historian Philip Agee (codenamed PONT).
> 
> Spreading rumors that FBI director J. Edgar Hoover was a homosexual.
> 
> Attempts to discredit Martin Luther King, Jr. by placing publications portraying him as an "Uncle Tom" who was secretly receiving government subsidies.
> 
> Stirring up racial tensions in the United States by mailing bogus letters from the Ku Klux Klan, and spreading conspiracy theories that Martin Luther King, Jr.'s assassination had been planned by the US government.
> 
> Fabrication of the story that AIDS virus was manufactured by US scientists at Fort Detrick; the story was spread by Russian-born biologist Jakob Segal.
> 
> _Soviet Weekly_ was published in Britain.
> 
> _Sputnik_ was a monthly edited in Soviet Union in many languages, including English.
> 
> Discounting and downplaying the extensive U.S. military aid contributions to the Soviets in WWII under the Lend Lease Act, as well as the US's role in victory in general.
> 
> So you see, our fanboi here shown above is nothing new.  Just another extension of the old Soviet mindset to explore, exploit and try to weaken their adversaries, and his penetration here is nothing more than an invasion and assault upon the West under a guise of casual conversation and friendly instruction.  I guess the West just never learns.
Click to expand...


While you may be right about all of that, I don't really find him or his topics of conversation to be very threatening to us.  I mean, sauerkraut and mushrooms?  Maybe they are planting some polonium 210?   

I wouldn't give the silly troll so much credit.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> Russian medicine doesn't work at all apparently.  This guy's face looks like he got hit by a 10 wheel dump truck!  Skinny bony arms, hardly a man.  I would call him a "lady boy."


Girly Man


----------



## Selivan

Yarddog said:


> nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....


Only Russian sauerkraut with buckwheat porridge and pork!


======================================================
*Sausage*
- German sausage - the best in the world! Germans know how to cook this product,
- The Russians forgot technology when the USSR collapsed, so sausage in Russia is not tasty ...
- American sausage - full of shit ..
-------------------------------------------------- -----
*Beer*
- Germans know how to cook a wonderful beer, but I like Czech more
- Russians do not know how to make beer
- American beer - this shit ... usually stolen from the  BUD, having 2 degrees of alcohol, opposite the German 3 degrees
-------------------------------------------------- -----
*The Sauerkraut*
- The Germans do not know how to cook this product, they only spoil it
- Russians cook the best sauerkraut in the world!
- Americans do not know this product ... They eat "pickled cabbage with vinegar" .. Awfully


*Buckwheat*
This product is eaten by Russians and Jews ...
Americans and Germans lose a lot, because they do not eat this product


----------



## Selivan

JustAnotherNut said:


> ...  The kraut when fermenting becomes acidic.......that kills any bad bacteria. If it's the idea of the 'scum' that puts you off, don't. It sounds worse than it really is.....


Good and very competent message


----------



## Selivan

SeaGal said:


> The fresher the cabbage the better, juicier, imho.  Pick in the morning - in the crock by noon.  I leave it 14 to 21 days depending on room temp.  A gallon freezer bag filled with brine makes a tight seal that eliminates the need to skim during the fermentation process.  Purple cabbage makes delicious sauerkraut too.  The hardest part, for me, is pressing each layer to extract the water.



It is also correct, but it is better not to choose "fresh cabbage", but a* separate variety of cabbage ...*
This variety is "white, but not green" ...

Such cabbage will be soft after souring ..
Other varieties will be firm and tasteless ..

=======================================
By the way, sauerkraut in Russia has historically been the basis for preparing a traditional Russian dish - *Shchi*
Shchi - Wikipedia
*Foreigners believe that the Russians are preparing Shchi from fresh cabbage.
It is not true. *

=========================================
Another traditional Russian dish from sauerkraut is a hodgepodge ..
*You must extinguish sauerkraut in the oven
SOLYANKA*
Braised sauerkraut with sausage.
This product was adopted in the Soviet years for the nutrition of children sick in hospitals, the Soviet Army and all workers, since it is useful
* 
*


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....
> 
> 
> 
> Only Russian sauerkraut with buckwheat porridge and pork!
> View attachment 184517
> 
> ======================================================
> *Sausage*
> - German sausage - the best in the world! Germans know how to cook this product,
> - The Russians forgot technology when the USSR collapsed, so sausage in Russia is not tasty ...
> - American sausage - full of shit ..
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *Beer*
> - Germans know how to cook a wonderful beer, but I like Czech more
> - Russians do not know how to make beer
> - American beer - this shit ... usually stolen from the  BUD, having 2 degrees of alcohol, opposite the German 3 degrees
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *The Sauerkraut*
> - The Germans do not know how to cook this product, they only spoil it
> - Russians cook the best sauerkraut in the world!
> - Americans do not know this product ... They eat "pickled cabbage with vinegar" .. Awfully
> 
> 
> *Buckwheat*
> This product is eaten by Russians and Jews ...
> Americans and Germans lose a lot, because they do not eat this product
Click to expand...

Most Americans prefer Cole Slaw to kraut

Some of it is quite good, some is horrid


----------



## BlueGin

Selivan said:


> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage


I throw sauerkraut and brats in the slow cooker on some weekends. Good for lunches.


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> I throw sauerkraut and brats in the slow cooker on some weekends. Good for lunches.
Click to expand...

Do you add anything to the kraut?


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> I throw sauerkraut and brats in the slow cooker on some weekends. Good for lunches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you add anything to the kraut?
Click to expand...

Sometimes I add a little bacon...sometimes I leave it plain.


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> I throw sauerkraut and brats in the slow cooker on some weekends. Good for lunches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you add anything to the kraut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I add a little bacon...sometimes I leave it plain.
Click to expand...

I like to fry it in a little bacon fat .......everything tastes better in bacon fat
Some onions and a little fennel
Cook until it turns brown 

Much tastier than the crap Russians try to pass off as kraut


----------



## ChrisL

Selivan said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fresher the cabbage the better, juicier, imho.  Pick in the morning - in the crock by noon.  I leave it 14 to 21 days depending on room temp.  A gallon freezer bag filled with brine makes a tight seal that eliminates the need to skim during the fermentation process.  Purple cabbage makes delicious sauerkraut too.  The hardest part, for me, is pressing each layer to extract the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also correct, but it is better not to choose "fresh cabbage", but a* separate variety of cabbage ...*
> This variety is "white, but not green" ...
> 
> Such cabbage will be soft after souring ..
> Other varieties will be firm and tasteless ..
> 
> =======================================
> By the way, sauerkraut in Russia has historically been the basis for preparing a traditional Russian dish - *Shchi*
> Shchi - Wikipedia
> *Foreigners believe that the Russians are preparing Shchi from fresh cabbage.
> It is not true. *
> 
> =========================================
> Another traditional Russian dish from sauerkraut is a hodgepodge ..
> *You must extinguish sauerkraut in the oven
> SOLYANKA*
> Braised sauerkraut with sausage.
> This product was adopted in the Soviet years for the nutrition of children sick in hospitals, the Soviet Army and all workers, since it is useful
> *View attachment 184518 *
Click to expand...


It looks like a plate full of vomit.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....
> 
> 
> 
> Only Russian sauerkraut with buckwheat porridge and pork!
> View attachment 184517
> 
> ======================================================
> *Sausage*
> - German sausage - the best in the world! Germans know how to cook this product,
> - The Russians forgot technology when the USSR collapsed, so sausage in Russia is not tasty ...
> - American sausage - full of shit ..
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *Beer*
> - Germans know how to cook a wonderful beer, but I like Czech more
> - Russians do not know how to make beer
> - American beer - this shit ... usually stolen from the  BUD, having 2 degrees of alcohol, opposite the German 3 degrees
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *The Sauerkraut*
> - The Germans do not know how to cook this product, they only spoil it
> - Russians cook the best sauerkraut in the world!
> - Americans do not know this product ... They eat "pickled cabbage with vinegar" .. Awfully
> 
> 
> *Buckwheat*
> This product is eaten by Russians and Jews ...
> Americans and Germans lose a lot, because they do not eat this product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Americans prefer Cole Slaw to kraut
> 
> Some of it is quite good, some is horrid
Click to expand...


Yes, cole slaw.  Yum.  Much prettier than sauerkraut too.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....
> 
> 
> 
> Only Russian sauerkraut with buckwheat porridge and pork!
> View attachment 184517
> 
> ======================================================
> *Sausage*
> - German sausage - the best in the world! Germans know how to cook this product,
> - The Russians forgot technology when the USSR collapsed, so sausage in Russia is not tasty ...
> - American sausage - full of shit ..
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *Beer*
> - Germans know how to cook a wonderful beer, but I like Czech more
> - Russians do not know how to make beer
> - American beer - this shit ... usually stolen from the  BUD, having 2 degrees of alcohol, opposite the German 3 degrees
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *The Sauerkraut*
> - The Germans do not know how to cook this product, they only spoil it
> - Russians cook the best sauerkraut in the world!
> - Americans do not know this product ... They eat "pickled cabbage with vinegar" .. Awfully
> 
> 
> *Buckwheat*
> This product is eaten by Russians and Jews ...
> Americans and Germans lose a lot, because they do not eat this product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Americans prefer Cole Slaw to kraut
> 
> Some of it is quite good, some is horrid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cole slaw.  Yum.  Much prettier than sauerkraut too.
Click to expand...

That’s the slaw I like to eat

Not that mushy stuff that comes out of a five gallon tub


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....
> 
> 
> 
> Only Russian sauerkraut with buckwheat porridge and pork!
> View attachment 184517
> 
> ======================================================
> *Sausage*
> - German sausage - the best in the world! Germans know how to cook this product,
> - The Russians forgot technology when the USSR collapsed, so sausage in Russia is not tasty ...
> - American sausage - full of shit ..
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *Beer*
> - Germans know how to cook a wonderful beer, but I like Czech more
> - Russians do not know how to make beer
> - American beer - this shit ... usually stolen from the  BUD, having 2 degrees of alcohol, opposite the German 3 degrees
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *The Sauerkraut*
> - The Germans do not know how to cook this product, they only spoil it
> - Russians cook the best sauerkraut in the world!
> - Americans do not know this product ... They eat "pickled cabbage with vinegar" .. Awfully
> 
> 
> *Buckwheat*
> This product is eaten by Russians and Jews ...
> Americans and Germans lose a lot, because they do not eat this product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Americans prefer Cole Slaw to kraut
> 
> Some of it is quite good, some is horrid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cole slaw.  Yum.  Much prettier than sauerkraut too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the slaw I like to eat
> 
> Not that mushy stuff that comes out of a five gallon tub
Click to expand...


There is a reason why "Russian food" isn't very popular and it is because it is mostly disgusting looking slop.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....
> 
> 
> 
> Only Russian sauerkraut with buckwheat porridge and pork!
> View attachment 184517
> 
> ======================================================
> *Sausage*
> - German sausage - the best in the world! Germans know how to cook this product,
> - The Russians forgot technology when the USSR collapsed, so sausage in Russia is not tasty ...
> - American sausage - full of shit ..
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *Beer*
> - Germans know how to cook a wonderful beer, but I like Czech more
> - Russians do not know how to make beer
> - American beer - this shit ... usually stolen from the  BUD, having 2 degrees of alcohol, opposite the German 3 degrees
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *The Sauerkraut*
> - The Germans do not know how to cook this product, they only spoil it
> - Russians cook the best sauerkraut in the world!
> - Americans do not know this product ... They eat "pickled cabbage with vinegar" .. Awfully
> 
> 
> *Buckwheat*
> This product is eaten by Russians and Jews ...
> Americans and Germans lose a lot, because they do not eat this product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Americans prefer Cole Slaw to kraut
> 
> Some of it is quite good, some is horrid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, cole slaw.  Yum.  Much prettier than sauerkraut too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the slaw I like to eat
> 
> Not that mushy stuff that comes out of a five gallon tub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a reason why "Russian food" isn't very popular and it is because it is mostly disgusting looking slop.
Click to expand...

Polish and Ukrainian food has its merits

Russia has never been known for its cuisine.  Let’s go eat at a nice Russian restaurant. ...Yuk


----------



## Selivan

BlueGin said:


> I throw sauerkraut and brats in the slow cooker on some weekends. Good for lunches.



*You have mixed up a branch, from Japanese ANIME or Hentai ...*
*If you have nothing to do, then GET OUT and do not litter on my branches ...*
-------------------
Otherwise - I will disconnect you, so as not to get in the way.


----------



## rightwinger

Selivan said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I throw sauerkraut and brats in the slow cooker on some weekends. Good for lunches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have mixed up a branch, from Japanese ANIME or Hentai ...*
> *If you have nothing to do, then GET OUT and do not litter on my branches ...*
> -------------------
> Otherwise - I will disconnect you, so as not to get in the way.
Click to expand...

This is a branch about sauerkraut Comrade
You need to get out


----------



## Unkotare

Selivan said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I throw sauerkraut and brats in the slow cooker on some weekends. Good for lunches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have mixed up a branch, from Japanese ANIME or Hentai ...*
> *If you have nothing to do, then GET OUT and do not litter on my branches ...*
> -------------------
> Otherwise - I will disconnect you, so as not to get in the way.
Click to expand...



What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Selivan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  The kraut when fermenting becomes acidic.......that kills any bad bacteria. If it's the idea of the 'scum' that puts you off, don't. It sounds worse than it really is.....
> 
> 
> 
> Good and very competent message
Click to expand...



Whatsa matta? Did you get lonely from having so many on ignore that you had to stir the pot some more? Don't be trying to butter me up with praise and compliments.

*
You're


still



an




IDIOT!





*


----------



## Missourian

Likkmee said:


> Either shred with a knife or use a mandolin.....if you even know what that is ( not a musical instrument).



Keep this between the crockware and the manual sausage grinder.


----------



## Missourian

Yarddog said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, in the old days there was no refrigerator and freezer, so people tried to save vegetables ...
> One of the ways is "Cabbage Quenching" ..
> ------------------------------------------
> In Europe, especially Germany, they do not know how to sour cabbage ...
> Germans love sauerkraut, but they do not know how to cook it.
> Germans BOIL cabbage before souring ...
> They kill all the vitamins and beneficial microbes that make the P ..
> К сожалению, эти русские понятия невозможно перевести на английский язык
> 
> =================================================
> In Russia there is no such outrage ...
> - Cabbage shredded
> - Cabbage is packed in rows and sprinkled with salt
> - Cabbage is pressed down with a heavy object
> - Cabbage is located in a warm place at a temperature of 23. Celsius 5 days ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------
> Here is my sauerkraut, which I now eat ..
> 
> View attachment 182078
> 
> ================================================
> Sauerkraut in Russia is the basis for preparing many dishes
> - Siberian Shchi
> - Salads
> - Rassolnik
> - Snack with vodka
> - garnishes
> - And so on...
> 
> ===================================================
> *As far as I understand, Americans do not know what "Sauerkraut" ??? *
> Poor people ...
> A Russian sauerkraut cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing better than sour kraut and German sausages! ....
Click to expand...


Real Polish Kielbasa and sauerkraut with sauteed onions for me.


----------



## Missourian

Selivan said:


> *Buckwheat*
> This product is eaten by Russians and Jews ...
> Americans and Germans lose a lot, because they do not eat this product



Americans eat sourdough buckwheat pancakes.  They are delicious.


----------



## Selivan

JustAnotherNut said:


> *IDIOT!*
> Whatsa matta? Did you get lonely from having so many on ignore that you had to stir the pot some more? Don't be trying to butter me up with praise and compliments.


Did you tell me that?
-------------------------
I am Selivan


----------



## Selivan

> ="Missourian, post: 19594030, member: 11800"
> 
> Real Polish Kielbasa and sauerkraut with sauteed onions for me.



Poles eat boiled guts with potatoes


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Selivan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IDIOT!*
> Whatsa matta? Did you get lonely from having so many on ignore that you had to stir the pot some more? Don't be trying to butter me up with praise and compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tell me that?
> -------------------------
> I am Selivan
Click to expand...


Why yes.....yes I did. 

Selivan=IDIOT





Selivan said:


> ="Missourian, post: 19594030, member: 11800"
> 
> Real Polish Kielbasa and sauerkraut with sauteed onions for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poles eat boiled guts with potatoes
Click to expand...



and Russians eat Borscht......beet soup that tastes like blood


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Selivan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IDIOT!*
> Whatsa matta? Did you get lonely from having so many on ignore that you had to stir the pot some more? Don't be trying to butter me up with praise and compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tell me that?
> -------------------------
> I am Selivan
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes.....yes I did.
> 
> Selivan=IDIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ="Missourian, post: 19594030, member: 11800"
> 
> Real Polish Kielbasa and sauerkraut with sauteed onions for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles eat boiled guts with potatoes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Russians eat Borscht......beet soup that tastes like blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not like American dirty old prostitutes ...
> IGNOR forever
Click to expand...



you are so funny, first ya love me, then you hate me, then you love me and now you hate me.......I sure hope you got it figured out now and leave me on ignore, I don't care. Nor do I care what you call me, so if you're trying to piss me off, it didn't work Toots


----------



## ChrisL

JustAnotherNut said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IDIOT!*
> Whatsa matta? Did you get lonely from having so many on ignore that you had to stir the pot some more? Don't be trying to butter me up with praise and compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tell me that?
> -------------------------
> I am Selivan
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes.....yes I did.
> 
> Selivan=IDIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ="Missourian, post: 19594030, member: 11800"
> 
> Real Polish Kielbasa and sauerkraut with sauteed onions for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles eat boiled guts with potatoes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Russians eat Borscht......beet soup that tastes like blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not like American dirty old prostitutes ...
> IGNOR forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so funny, first ya love me, then you hate me, then you love me and now you hate me.......I sure hope you got it figured out now and leave me on ignore, I don't care. Nor do I care what you call me, so if you're trying to piss me off, it didn't work Toots
Click to expand...


What kind of a douche joins a forum in order to try and troll it's members, and then when he gets it given right back at him, he whines and puts people on ignore?  What a pussy.  Lol.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ChrisL said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IDIOT!*
> Whatsa matta? Did you get lonely from having so many on ignore that you had to stir the pot some more? Don't be trying to butter me up with praise and compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tell me that?
> -------------------------
> I am Selivan
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes.....yes I did.
> 
> Selivan=IDIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ="Missourian, post: 19594030, member: 11800"
> 
> Real Polish Kielbasa and sauerkraut with sauteed onions for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles eat boiled guts with potatoes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Russians eat Borscht......beet soup that tastes like blood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not like American dirty old prostitutes ...
> IGNOR forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so funny, first ya love me, then you hate me, then you love me and now you hate me.......I sure hope you got it figured out now and leave me on ignore, I don't care. Nor do I care what you call me, so if you're trying to piss me off, it didn't work Toots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of a douche joins a forum in order to try and troll it's members, and then when he gets it given right back at him, he whines and puts people on ignore?  What a pussy.  Lol.
Click to expand...



He behaves like a spoiled 3 year old.......'hey look at me, look at me and how much better I am than you'......I think he needs to change his diapers, cause he stinks 


(but it is sooo fun to poke holes in his bs I just caint hep mysef )


----------

